
How Facebook Gets You to Test New Stuff on Its Mobile App - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2014/01/facebook-airlock/
======
deevus
I've had some really good versions of the Facebook app for Android until they
decided to ship me a different version. One day it's a really snappy version
with a useful navbar at the bottom, the next it's laggy and navigation makes
no sense.

They move my cheese all the time. I must be just lucky.

